# Redfish and Pomps 10/13



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Myself and Dave (naclh2odave) got up and headed out to Pensacola beach for some surf fishing. We both had nothing better to do today. So what better way to pass the day than a rod in the water with a beer in hand and hope for some fish.

Got to the beach and rods were in the water about 9:30 this morning. The fleas were plentifull and big.Got enough for a few hours in about 2 rakes. We showed up to cloudy skies, wind howling out of the east pelting us with sand, and some rough conditions. But we were determined. About 30 minutes later, Dave's rod goes off and get's a slot red to the beach. A nice one at 26". :letsdrink

I was the catfish king today. I probably caught about 20 damn catfish today. But I finally hooked up on something that didn't seem to fight like a catfish and I pulled in my *first ever* Pompano. And it was a good fat keeper at 14". 

Dave pulled in another pomp shortly after mine. The sun started to finally come out and the wind died down as well and it turned into one nice day.

About this time it was lunch time and we headed over to Peg Legs and ate some oysters and grouper sandwiches. 

Headed back to the beach and I again continued to catch catfish after catfish while Dave caught two more keeper pomps.:clap

It was a much better day than sitting at the house. Dave took some pictures of the final catch. I'll have to get him to post them up.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Lucky you!...My luck this fall in destin has been crap...congrats on the pomp...I dont know why but I get really fired up about catching pomps in the surf.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the call Jon, we had a lot more action than I thought we would. Glad we went. 

Here is a picture of that shark, if someone knows what kind this is please post up. I have never seen one like this before.



















The final tally was 4 pompano, 1 slot red, 1 mystery shark and 1,348 catfish. YOU ARE THE CATFISH KING! 

I think I may go again tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I forgot about the shark. It was one long skinny little shark.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report !!!!!!!!!!! Im gonna try tomorrow. Were you at Ft Pickens gate ??

Scott


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice haul! From what I can tell, the shark is a Florida Smoothhound _Mustelus norrisi _, a cousin to the Smooth Dogfish _Mustelus canis._ They grow to about 3.5 to 4 ft.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on your first pomp Jon :clap Where was you at sat.? Didn't see you at fort mcree.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

once you eat a pomp you can't stop...



Great report.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

For those asking about location, we were down past Portofino.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Great Job Telum! I'm taking my dad out Thursday morning in pursuit of the mighty pomps too. Now that you've got your 1st, you'll get the itch more and more. It's addicting-congrats. 

-Jason


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *j_purdy (10/14/2008)*Now that you've got your 1st, you'll get the itch more and more. It's addicting-congrats.
> 
> -Jason


Going again in the morning. Hopefully, we will be just as productive or better than yesterday.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great report guys! That's a pretty thin shark in the one pic, not much meat on that one. Good to hear you guys are getting some Pomps! Went the other morning with Jeff456 and we tried just about everything we could think of to round up a couple of them. No avail! Had a great time fishing with a buddy though! I don't concider it as getting skunked when I got to fish with a buddy and we really had a chance to talk about life and some of the things we had in common.


----------

